# Decorating living room



## Sjsmom (Jul 18, 2015)

This is a 318 square foot room. How would you decorate it to incorporate a dining table, sofa and a 55 inch tv that can be mounted on the wall or on a stand. I can add chairs or whatever else.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is your space, do what you think will work out the best, for how you are going to use that space.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't really see a great place for the tv. Maybe against the railing (and a smaller size screen.) Space looks too small for a dining table, unless it's a kitchen/dinette set. 
It's a challenge.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Long narrow rooms can be a challenge. The TV needs to end of the room. The sound will be better and you more people will be able to see the TV. Dining table goes in the other end. You essentially make two rooms out of it. Put the TV on a stand in front of the windows. Given the shape of this room, I would lose the big sofa and use chairs or smaller two seater sofa.


----------



## Sjsmom (Jul 18, 2015)

*Thank you*

I love all the help!!!!!


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

There are many DIY ideas you can grab from the internet or if you know to make the best of this space. You can create a powerful mount for your TV also. Rest adding chairs would be a great idea. Even DIY the lamps for your space would be a fun job.


----------



## Albert Frank (Sep 3, 2015)

You can explore the various methods for room decorating from internet. With the help of internet you can make you room more spacious or make compact with the furniture.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bar.....or pub....

Put in a bar....and 2 smaller TV's.

Love the floor


----------



## garrythomos (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice post, Thanks for the share! I think adding stylish wooden doors can perk up your room .Recently i have purchased beautiful and stylish doors for my new house from at Discountdoors.com at cost-effective prices, you may feel free to visit them. Hope this would help you out!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sjsmom said:


> This is a 318 square foot room. How would you decorate it to incorporate a dining table, sofa and a 55 inch tv that can be mounted on the wall or on a stand. I can add chairs or whatever else.


How wide is the room, 9 , 10 feet? Very tight for a dining room table and chairs. With windows where you would put the TV, I don't see that as a possibility either.


----------

